# Skunkies.......



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Thought i would upload these too as i was uploading some other pics :2thumb:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

all i can say is fat b:censor:rd! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> all i can say is fat b:censor:rd! :lol2:


 
awwwwwwww lol no he is just big boned tut 


he has sulked at me for 2 days i wormed him yest so he has only just come round tonite an made friends with me 

he was playing with pup lol chasing each other up an down the couch haha


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> awwwwwwww lol no he is just big boned tut
> 
> 
> he has sulked at me for 2 days i wormed him yest so he has only just come round tonite an made friends with me
> ...


well get him chasin a bit more n get him burnin them pounds the little porker!!:lol2:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

I've never been aware that skunks were kept as domestic pets so please forgive my ignorance but don't they smell? They are very cute though


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ragmoth said:


> I've never been aware that skunks were kept as domestic pets so please forgive my ignorance but don't they smell? They are very cute though


 
Only when they spray lol 

they do have like a musky smell to them but ferrets an rats smell worse than skunks do :lol2:

there are a fair few people on here who own skunks as pets


----------



## cs3ae (Aug 24, 2008)

What lovely pictures they are so cute


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Ragmoth said:


> I've never been aware that skunks were kept as domestic pets so please forgive my ignorance but don't they smell? They are very cute though


Yes, they have a very acute sense of smell, especially where food is concerned :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Yes, they have a very acute sense of smell, especially where food is concerned :whistling2:


 
LOL ray :2thumb::no1::lol2:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

I've just had to stop Mr Snuggles from climbing onto my plate when he smelled pizza. 

I wasn't fast enough the other day and he helped himself to a roast potato.

Then shredded it and threw it all over the floor. :flrt:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Luvverly skunkies :mf_dribble:


----------



## ichis-mom (May 25, 2008)

after having ichi for about a month i left my dinner on the sofa while i went to answer the phone came back 



and wait for it
















spaghetti bolagnase everywhere and an orange skunk for a few days :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

met chaos last night, god hes a chunk! :lol2: gorgeous though


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

your just showing off now.....





I want to come play at your house:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL its funny to watch the skunks runnin round with the pup on their tails now :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

There up here joe :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

:Na_Na_Na_Na:Awww, Chunkyskunk, he should be called pudding or something. Hes got very big hips bless him i bet Hav and Siku always pick on him!! haha.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL joe hav an siku hate each other but yet both get on fine with chaos :lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

ooer, it cant even be a racist thing then now! hmm.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

nopes lol its just hav an siku that are faddy waddys :lol2:

maybe they dont like the tone of eachs others screams :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

faddy waddys? Lol?


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

awwww which one will you let me steal emma :Na_Na_Na_Na:
not fair that you have so many cuties and i dont lol :devil:
gorgeous skunkies :flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Emmaj said:


>


great diet, nothing yellow about him!! Haha, only joking, i know they only get the best!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL its orange actually they have carratina :lol2::lol2: was feeding them too many carrots :blush::lol2::lol2:


They are nearly back to white where they should be again haha


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

oOOoo i thought it was the camera. Haha, id quite like to try that on me.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL its orange actually they have carratina :lol2::lol2: was feeding them too many carrots :blush::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> They are nearly back to white where they should be again haha


 

:lol2: I knew it worked for their poo but thats ridiculous... *goes off to make purple skunks by feeding lots of beetroot :2thumb:*


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

How many carrots is too many? 

can they even eat beetroot pouchie? lol


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> LOL its orange actually they have carratina :lol2::lol2: was feeding them too many carrots :blush::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> They are nearly back to white where they should be again haha


What was the albinos diet before you got him Emma?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

farmercoope said:


> How many carrots is too many?
> 
> can they even eat beetroot pouchie? lol


yep mine have raw beetroot but they are not purple


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> What was the albinos diet before you got him Emma?


very similiar to what he is on now though he had a lil more dairy in than i give him 

he can also be faddy about what he eats so carrot was something he loved so i gave them lots of it :lol2:

I chop up 2 big tubs full to last the day so its all mixed in the 2 tubs is the veg


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> very similiar to what he is on now though he had a lil more dairy in than i give him
> 
> he can also be faddy about what he eats so carrot was something he loved so i gave them lots of it :lol2:
> 
> I chop up 2 big tubs full to last the day so its all mixed in the 2 tubs is the veg


 
oooooo interesting :hmm:I hardly give any dairy, just a petit filous once or maybe its twice a week cant remember without looking. I give cuttlefish for calcium too so I cut dairy in 1/2 although they have never had much anyway. 

you give bones too dont you Em? rodents/chicks etc. mine get calcium from that too. 

that carrot doesnt seem much though you know. Bear could eat that much and they do go through phases of going mad for carrot then they go off it. they say they are like toddlers dont they? :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> oooooo interesting :hmm:I hardly give any dairy, just a petit filous once or maybe its twice a week cant remember without looking. I give cuttlefish for calcium too so I cut dairy in 1/2 although they have never had much anyway.
> 
> you give bones too dont you Em? rodents/chicks etc. mine get calcium from that too.
> 
> that carrot doesnt seem much though you know. Bear could eat that much and they do go through phases of going mad for carrot then they go off it. they say they are like toddlers dont they? :whistling2:


 
Yeah mine get chicks an rat pups so bones in there 

dairy they get natural yog ...............they may occasionally when im doing cheese on toast get a lil cube of cheese each 

they get tuna an pasta and now an then a teeny tiny blob of mayo 

all their veg is fresh with a couple of slices of fruit added to the veg mix 

they get scrambled eggs now an then too with cooked chicken as well 


thats what got me about them turning orange but even my vets said it was down to the orangy foods.............like carrot an sweet potato an butternut squash too 

so i have stopped on all them foods for a few week an they have gone more the colour they should be :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

*More pics uploaded from phone*

Thought i may as well add them on here rather than start a new thread :2thumb:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

so this is my new baby skunky! thanks alot love you! haha, hes really cute, looks just like hav


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL yips they have the same tail only difference looks wise is mickeys white stripes are wider than havocs :lol2:


He has claimed chaos's den under the couch so chaos has started on a new one :lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Ahhh...it all clicks in to place now.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

????????????

Mickey was paid for before keonas accident i was just waiting on delivery..............so what exactly clicks into place ??


hmmm a few reasons i wernt gonna post pics of him at all and this is one of them :whistling2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

whats that about a clique? 
ohhhhhhh............... you meant click! :lol2:

nice skunky emma, cant wait to see how many more you get, cant wait to come meet him


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> whats that about a clique?
> ohhhhhhh............... you meant click! :lol2:
> 
> nice skunky emma, cant wait to see how many more you get, cant wait to come meet him


 
and you will be meeting him very soon :flrt: 

as well as be the 1st to meet someone else too :whistling2::flrt::lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh isn't he handsome. When and where did you get that gorgeous little bundle? That four now? You'll be catching nerys, ray & lou etc in no time at this rate :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> and you will be meeting him very soon :flrt:
> 
> *as well as be the 1st to meet someone else too* :whistling2::flrt::lol2:


that would sound oh so exciting if i wasnt talkin to you on msn lmao


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> that would sound oh so exciting if i wasnt talkin to you on msn lmao


 
LOL well yeah thats very true :lol2:


----------

